# Eigener PPPoE Server



## ulf123 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem. Zum Verständniss zeige ich euch mal die Ausgangssituation.



Ich betreibe bei uns einige Ferienwohnungen und viele Gäste zum Teil auch Arbeiter auf Durchreise wünschen sich gerne Internet.

Also nicht lange gefacktelt, da habe ich einfach den WLAN Schlüssel rausgerückt.




> (WAN)----------(ROUTER)------------(ACCESSPOINT)-------(Gäste)
> ..........................................|
> ..........................................|------------(ICH)
> ..........................................|
> ..........................................|------------(Andere-Rechner)




So das ganze ging cs 6 Monate gut, vor einem Monat flatterte das Post vom Anwalt ins Haus. Von wegen verbreitung von geschützen Inhalten usw...


ich dachte mir jetzt einfach flogende Lösung aus, ich mache es einfach wie die ganzen ISP.

Jeder gast muss sich via PPPoE einwählen. so kann ich nachvollziehen wann wer online war.




> (WAN)----------(ROUTER)-----------(PPPoE-Server)-------(ACCESSPOINT)-------(Gäste)
> ..........................................|
> ..........................................|------------(ICH)
> ..........................................|
> ..........................................|------------(Andere-Rechner)





kann man das so machen oder kenn jemand einer besser Lösung?


Danke schon mal


bis dann Ulf


----------



## SE (25. Oktober 2011)

Also das ist so schon mal nur schwer umsetzbar.

Eine bessere Lösung : ein W-LAN-Router mit einem gutem OSI-5 *oder höher* Log der dir zeigt welche MAC mit welcher IP zu welcher Zeit über welches Protokoll eine Verbindung zu welchem Ziel-Host hatte ... solche W-LAN-Router gibt es schon für um die 50€ ... und einmal richtig einrichten ...
Spart dir auf jeden Fall zeit und Nerven anstatt dich mit PPPoE zu befassen ...

Außerdem : es ist und bleibt DEIN Anschluss ... also bist auch weiterhin DU für den Traffic verantwortlich ... auch hast DU dafür zu sorgen das es Usern NICHT möglich ist genau solchen Traffic zu produzieren ...

Das einfachste : SQUID mit nem sehr strengen RuleSet ...


----------

